# Ansteuerung von kleinen Schrittmotoren mit S7-300



## Wondermike_2000 (5 November 2007)

Hallo,
Da die Entwicklung immer weiter geht in Richtung Servoantriebe, suche ich eine einfache Möglichkeit diverse kleine Schrittmotoren (alternativ auch Servomotoren) mit der S7-300 zu steuern. Gibt es fertige Schrittmotor/Servocontroller die z.B. über Profibus reden oder binär x feste Positionen aufrufen lassen?
Letztendlich will ich in der SPS per MW oder DW sagen wo es hingehen soll, Start -> Motor fährt dort hin und gut.
Leider endet das meiste was man findet bei Impulsansteuerung oder +-10V. Aber woher die Signal kommen sollen ??? FM Baugruppe mit 1001 Parameter pro Achse schein mir mit Kanonen nach Spatzen geschossen. Kennt jemand was einfacheres???
Vielen Dank im voraus,
Wondermike_2000


----------



## offliner (5 November 2007)

Du könntest z.B. eine 315T oder 317T mit IM174 benutzen. 
Die IM174 kann bis zu 4 Schrittmotoren inkl. Geberrückführung, aber auch geberlos. Ansteuerung über T-CPU (315T bis 8, 317T bis ca. 16 Achen dynamisch, wenn´s nicht so dynamisch sein muss uach mehr).
Zusätzlich brauchst Du noch die Leistungsteile für die Stepper.


----------



## Oberchefe (5 November 2007)

Sollte auch über die 750-670 bzw. 750-671 Klemmen von Wago gehen, da gibt's auch ein Profibus Interface(750-301, 750-303 bzw. 750-833  programmierbar).


----------



## maxi (5 November 2007)

Falls es sehr viele sind, dannWandle ein Singnal der SPS in Canbus um.
Oder besser setze einen PC dazwischen.

Ah, falls du viele Schritmotore gleichzeit ansteuerst beachte den Strom 

Falls du weiter ehilfe benötigst beschreibe doch was du machen möchtest.


----------



## TommyG (6 November 2007)

Hey, 

das Thema rettet mich.

Ich will eine Gewindestange 10 Umdr. bewegen. Damit das ein wenig präziser arbeitet, will ich mit nem Riemen/ Kette auf ein Zahrad mit ~ 1:6 bis 1:10 verwenden Also Quasi 1 Achse, die ich mit 'mach ma ein mehr' oder 'mach ma ein weniger' ansteuere. Das Rauf runter zählen existiert quasi schon, bloß ne andere Lösung, von der Technologie her. 

Was kann ich da nehem. Toll wäre ne ET200er Karte an einer IMI151, oder auch ne Becki am Bus... und mit den 24V DC aus dem Rest der Steuerung versorgt, Drehmoment müsste reichen..

Greetz, und Sry, das ich mich so frech einklinke, Wondermike..

Tom


----------



## maxi (27 November 2007)

Vielelicht ist es dir hilfreich, ist schwer eien antwort zu geben wenn man deien anwenung nicht kennt.:
Von einer Spindel mit Riemen anzutreiben kann ich dir abraten.
Habe damit bisher absolut nur Mist erlebt in Konstruktionen und auch extra wegen den Thema schon Kosntrukteure mal ganze Anlagen umzeichnen lassen. 
Beste ist immer eine direkte Vebindung Motor zur Spindel.
Falls Riemen dann treibe alle Frühungen als Spindel mit an, zwar schwerer zum Einstellen aber dann funktioniert es meist perfekto.
anders sieht es aus wenn du wirklich perfekte Frühungen hast, diese zu fertigen bedarf aber wirklich sehr viel Können. Mal schnelles Gebastel oder Wasserstrahlteile zusammen schweissen geht da nicht.
Da müssen temperaturen stimmen und der Mechaniker muss auf paar teuasendstel genau arbeiten können. 

Für genaue Positionierung und Rampen gibt es tolle Karten von Siemens.
Um nur die Bewegungen zu überwachen gibt es Hallsensoren,
hier benötigst du nur einen Referenzpunkt oder benutzt einen Istgeber.


----------



## TommyG (27 November 2007)

ok, 

Danke erstmal..

Es ist eine Gewinde-Spindel, die ein Lager bewegt. Das Lager entkoppelt die Spindel von der Drehbewegung einer Welle. Die Gewindespindel wird mit einer Kontermutter gesichert. 

Im Prinzip drückst du eine drehende Welle ca. 10mm hin und her, einstellbar mit der Gewindespindel.

Mein Plan ist, die Kontermutter mit einem Pneumatikzylinder, jop, Luft ist da, ON- OFF zu schalten und dann die Spindel in der Mutter zu bewegen. Es sind dann ca. 15 Umdrehungen der Spindel notwendig um den gesamten Weg zurückzulegen. 

Aus einer undeffinierten Position heraus muss ich lediglich in eine deffinierte Anfangsposition fahren. Dann kommt ein 'Einstellen', wobei Step by Step in Richtung Endposition gefahren wird, bis ich von extern (Kraft) ein Signal bekomme, dass die richtige Position erreicht ist. Dann wird mit dem Zylinder wieder der Mechanismus geblockt. 

Nach einer bestimmten Zeit wiederholt sich das Einstellen in Richtung Ende. Bei Bedarf wird dann wieder die Anfangsposition angefahren. 

Ich brauche ein relaitv hohes Drehmoment und kleine Steps. Positionergenauigkeit 'relativ' genau, also +- 0,01mm, 'absolut' unwichtig, also egal von wo ich starte/ wo ich ende. Das externe Signal kommt von einer Druckkraft an der Welle.

Daher mein Plan ein großes Ritzel auf die Spindel zu bauen, ein kleines langes Ritzle auf den Stepper, so dieser fest montiert werden kann, und der Riemen(/ die Kette) mit einem Verhältnis 1/5- 1/10 mit über das kleine Ritzel wandert.

( Man, was fürn Text. In 10 Jahren liest man das nem CAD- Proggie vor, um man hat die Zeichnung..)

Greetz, Tom


----------

